# A gentle pootle in Kent - Sunday 1st August



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2010)

It's time for another of my little rides in Kent. 

However, I've decided to do this one at a more gentle pace than last year's expeditions into the Garden of England, and not go up any 15%, mile long hills. It should be a nice little ride, perfect for unwinding after the Dun Run the previous weekend.

I was thinking of starting from Ashford (by getting the HS1 from St Pancras)* at 10.30, and then heading out to Lympne, Dymchurch, Lydd-on-Sea, have a pub lunch somewhere, then head down towards Dungeness, across to Rye, and then back to Ashford. 50-55 miles or so, along the lines of this route.

Maximum climb looks like 5% in places (but with a lovely 15% descent). Although I've also got this running on YACF, anyone here interested?



Edit:

* other train services to Ashford exist, which start from other locations, and may be slightly cheaper but they're not as nice, nor as empty and can take considerably longer.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2010)

Yep I'm interested Adam


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jun 2010)

> * other train services to Ashford exist, which start from other locations, and may be slightly cheaper but they're not as nice, nor as empty and can take considerably longer.


----------



## Mista Preston (16 Jun 2010)

sounds interesting. I will get to work on gaining a pass


----------



## rb58 (16 Jun 2010)

I'd like to come along too.


----------



## topcat1 (19 Jun 2010)

How many bikes can you get on the HS1?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2010)

topcat1 said:


> How many bikes can you get on the HS1?



About two hundred.


----------



## ChrisM (20 Jun 2010)

Im interested... will have to try and book the day off work though


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jun 2010)

topcat1 said:


> How many bikes can you get on the HS1?



Aperitif's answer assumes you put them across all the empty seats. 

The real answer is probably about 12 in the designated area. As part of an extensive investigation, here are a few pics of the inside, showing the relevant part of the carriage.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2010)

Yeh - as stated...about 200! 

A P.S. Adam. Remember the rattling from somewhere on Fri/Sat? My bike.

On Saturday night I examined said beast and found that the Blackburn Mars 4 which I have fitted to the seatpost, is a poor fit in the click-in bracket.
Furthermore, there are three very small Phillips screws which hold the click-in piece of plastic in place. All of these were not fully tightened, leading to a resonance whereby the two pieces of plastic were making that damned noise! I was ready to strip the headset!

Morale: Remember to look before you lever.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Yep I'm interested Adam



I assume you'd be riding up to St P??


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2010)

Prob's get train from orpington direct to Ashford



martint235 said:


> I assume you'd be riding up to St P??


----------



## gbs (21 Jun 2010)

Please count me in - new territory for me.

I would be not deterred if an earlier start was planned in order to arrival at the lunch stop before the Sunday crowds out for the day with granny and kids.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jun 2010)

I'll probably add a couple of miles on, to make a slight detour inland after Dymchurch, to have an early lunch at a nice country pub.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2010)

I've been thinking about this (I know it's always a dangerous thing for me to do!!) and looking at maps etc.

Anyone else in SE London/NW Kent feel it's feasible to ride down to this. It should just be a straight forward wander down the A20, I reckon 3 and a bit hours. 

It makes for a long day but it would be a challenge.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2010)

Yup Martin that's a possibility.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2010)

Yes - I'm with Adam re: the HS1 (disciple mode) but I sort of fancied the burn down to Kent - given that it will be a doddery old ramble once there!


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2010)

So is that two willing volunteers?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jun 2010)

If you want a burn up, I will probably be doing the full length run to Dover a bit later on in the year.


----------



## topcat1 (21 Jun 2010)

I'm on the train


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Jun 2010)

i am in the process of securing a full days uninterrupted riding for this one with no pumpkin deadlines.

I was contemplating driving down to Ashford to be honest. I reckon the mileage would be too much for me. How many miles is it down to Ashford?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2010)

122 miles in a car Clive - 47 and a bit by bike.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2010)

topcat1 said:


> I'm on the train



Oh come on it'll be fun!!!


----------



## mistral (21 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Yeh - as stated...about 200!
> 
> A P.S. Adam. Remember the rattling from somewhere on Fri/Sat? My bike.
> 
> ...


Thank god for that, I was thinking of cancelling my plans for this coming Friday night after spending the last one with a severe attack of tinnitus!


----------



## mistral (21 Jun 2010)

I'd like to do this one, have to see if I can fit it in


----------



## topcat1 (21 Jun 2010)

martint235 said:


> Oh come on it'll be fun!!!



i have to work on the monday,and have to walk up a lot of stairs


----------



## topcat1 (22 Jun 2010)

Ticket bought ,  not as cheap as oxford


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Ticket bought ,  not as cheap as oxford



Are you on the HS1? It is cheaper (although takes longer) on the standard routes out of Charing Cross. I think with a HS1 ticket you get to go 1st class on the ordinary train, it works the other way anyhow.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jun 2010)

Yes, the HS1 is more expensive. I think they add £4 to the fare for that sort of distance. But it's worth it.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2010)

Ok I've looked into this more and given it's going to be early Sunday morning, straight down the A20 seems to be the best bet. Problem areas are Sidcup - M25/M20 junction and also if there's anything going on at Brands Hatch.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2010)

Sidcup and M25/M20 junctions are easily bypassed. There is racing at Brands on that day but nothing major.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Sidcup and M25/M20 junctions are easily bypassed. There is racing at Brands on that day but *nothing major*.



Mini-cars then?


----------



## trj977 (6 Jul 2010)

Just wondering what would the average speed be on this?


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2010)

trj977 said:


> Just wondering what would the average speed be on this?



The trip in Kent or the there and back again from London??


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jul 2010)

trj977 said:


> Just wondering what would the average speed be on this?



It will be a gentle pace. Rather than my usual rush, I intend this to be a complete pootle, stopping to look at historic things, old buildings, lighthouses, the sea etc etc. As my daughter has said she might come along, expect a moving average possibly as high as 11 mph!

I'll be posting the likely route and itinerary later on in the week, as I'm trying to get any small climbs below 5%.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jul 2010)

I'm now aiming for the flattest possible route, as shown here 48.6 miles in total with a whopping 402 feet total climbed, with a maximum elevation of 152 feet above sea level!

The plan will be to head out from Ashford Station, meander on the back roads to Dymchurch, go along the sea wall, maybe paddle in the sea a bit, then head back inland for a spot of lunch in St Mary in the Marsh, then head back to the coast, all the way down to Dungeness lighthouse, have an ice cream or two, admire the glory of the world's second largest shingle bank, then marvel at the post modern architecture of the power station, before heading back via a 1,000 year old yew tree in Old Romney, to the station. 

It shouldn't be too exerting.


----------



## trj977 (8 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> The trip in Kent or the there and back again from London??



I was asking about the Kent leg and see that it has been answered.

Thank


----------



## Mista Preston (8 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm now aiming for the flattest possible route, as shown here 48.6 miles in total with a whopping 402 feet total climbed, with a maximum elevation of 152 feet above sea level!
> 
> The plan will be to head out from Ashford Station, meander on the back roads to Dymchurch, go along the sea wall, maybe paddle in the sea a bit, then head back inland for a spot of lunch in St Mary in the Marsh, then head back to the coast, all the way down to Dungeness lighthouse, have an ice cream or two, admire the glory of the world's second largest shingle bank, then marvel at the post modern architecture of the power station, before heading back via a 1,000 year old yew tree in Old Romney, to the station.
> 
> It shouldn't be too exerting.



Looks good. What time we meeting / finishing?


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Looks good. What time we meeting / finishing?



Dripping Tap, 7am!!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Dripping Tap, 7am!!!



If you want to. 

Meet you outside Ashford International Station at 10.30. Return time, probably 5 pm or so, maybe later.

2 fast trains per hour back to St Pancras, but only 1 slow one to Victoria.


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> martint235 said:
> 
> 
> > Dripping Tap, 7am!!!
> ...



cheers. My guess is that Victoria train is the all stopper which will mean it will stop at Bromley Saarff.


----------



## redflightuk (17 Jul 2010)

Booked tickets yesterday. Looking forward to seeing places i last visited a long time ago.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2010)

Those people who intend cycling down from London, where shall we meet and what time? I reckon it will take 3 - 3.5 hours. Meet HPC, Dripping Tap or where the A20 crosses the South Circular? Any other suggestions??

I'm really looking forward to this now after FNRttC!!!


----------



## Mista Preston (25 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Those people who intend cycling down from London, where shall we meet and what time? I reckon it will take 3 - 3.5 hours. Meet HPC, Dripping Tap or where the A20 crosses the South Circular? Any other suggestions??
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this now after FNRttC!!!




Whos gonna ride then?

Reckon i may give it go so DT would work for me


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2010)

OK I have a route planned to Ashford. I looked at yours Martin and there is too much A21 on it. No way is cycling through Pembury on that road any fun. So I have plotted a route through the country lanes. It will be nice and quiet on a sunday morning. It's 55 miles from Bromley.

Clive & Martin, how about you guys meet at the DT then Clive can bring you to mine and I will meet you on the A21 at Frankie and Bennies. I don't fancy going to the DT as it would mean coming back again.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> OK I have a route planned to Ashford. I looked at yours Martin and there is too much A21 on it. No way is cycling through Pembury on that road any fun. So I have plotted a route through the country lanes. It will be nice and quiet on a sunday morning. It's 55 miles from Bromley.
> 
> Clive & Martin, how about you guys meet at the DT then Clive can bring you to mine and I will meet you on the A21 at Frankie and Bennies. I don't fancy going to the DT as it would mean coming back again.



Yep let's go your way then. 55 miles probably means we should allow 3.5 - 4 hours so we're looking at 6.30ish at the DT?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2010)

Yep, there are couple of hills too, but nothing major.. and a marvellous fast descent into Tonbridge.
I will meet you at Frankie and Benny's on the A21 at about 6.50 - 7.00ish.



martint235 said:


> Yep let's go your way then. 55 miles probably means we should allow 3.5 - 4 hours so we're looking at 6.30ish at the DT?


----------



## Mista Preston (25 Jul 2010)

ok. Im gonna take the day off work on Monday as I am expecting this may take its toll on me. If I make it all the way round I will do my century and beat my previous PB 

Not sure of the terrain down but I am willing to give it a go due to the promise of a genteel pace when we arrive. 

Ian can you upload to file so i can see?.


----------



## DaveP (26 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm now aiming for the flattest possible route, as shown here 48.6 miles in total with a whopping 402 feet total climbed, with a maximum elevation of 152 feet above sea level!
> 
> The plan will be to head out from Ashford Station, meander on the back roads to Dymchurch, go along the sea wall, maybe paddle in the sea a bit, then head back inland for a spot of lunch in St Mary in the Marsh, then head back to the coast, all the way down to Dungeness lighthouse, have an ice cream or two, admire the glory of the world's second largest shingle bank, then marvel at the post modern architecture of the power station, before heading back via a 1,000 year old yew tree in Old Romney, to the station.
> 
> It shouldn't be too exerting.



Be careful of the Col de Bilsington, nasty ramp up


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

DaveP said:


> Be careful of the Col de Bilsington, nasty ramp up



I think that counts for most of the climbing on the route!

For the lunch stop at the Star Inn, St Mary in the Marsh, they've asked for an indication of what food people will want. Although they do a full roast menu, there's also bar snacks, baguettes, chilli, vegetarian lasagne, cream cheese & broccoli bake and other stuff. The full menu is shown here - let the pages scroll over to view the roast menu and bar menu, and let me know in the next couple of days what you're likely to want.


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jul 2010)

I'll go for the homemade Chilli with garlic bread please.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

Same for me please


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2010)

I'll stick to my roots and go for the Lancashire Hotpot please.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Jul 2010)

redflightuk said:


> I'll go for the homemade Chilli with garlic bread please.



sodding Safari didnt like the look of that menu so I will go for the Chili however if there is a spag bol on there then that would be preferable.

Anyone know what the weather is doing?......


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

The weather will be around 24⁰, a few clouds, fair amount of sun, light westerly wind. Perfect cycling weather.


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jul 2010)

cheddar ploughmans'


----------



## martint235 (28 Jul 2010)

I'm now praying my bike is fixed in time for this. Hoping to get it back on Saturday!!!


----------



## Mista Preston (28 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> I'm now praying my bike is fixed in time for this. Hoping to get it back on Saturday!!!



whats up with it???


----------



## martint235 (29 Jul 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> whats up with it???



Broken spoke on the rear. So far all the LBS have said they can do it at times that weren't suitable for me. Taking it to one in Welling tonight, should get it back tomorrow night or early Sat (along with a couple of spare spokes!!!)

Oh and there's no laughing allowed at my bike. Just put a Brooks saddle on it and it looks different. It didn't stop the flipping creaking noise though, going to get LBS to look at it. It's definitely around the seat tube, seat post, saddle area!!!


----------



## martint235 (29 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Broken spoke on the rear. So far all the LBS have said they can do it at times that weren't suitable for me. Taking it to one in Welling tonight, should get it back tomorrow night or early Sat (along with a couple of spare spokes!!!)
> 
> Oh and there's no laughing allowed at my bike. Just put a Brooks saddle on it and it looks different. It didn't stop the flipping creaking noise though, going to get LBS to look at it. It's definitely around the seat tube, seat post, saddle area!!!



Right, bike in. Should be ready tomorrow. 

Mista Preston, 6.30am Sunday at Dripping Tap and Ian 6.50ish at F&Bs on the A21. Is that it? Is no one else going to cycle to Ashford with us and make a day of it??


----------



## Mista Preston (29 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Right, bike in. Should be ready tomorrow.
> 
> Mista Preston, 6.30am Sunday at Dripping Tap and Ian 6.50ish at F&Bs on the A21. Is that it? Is no one else going to cycle to Ashford with us and make a day of it??



make it 6.40 and you have a deal......


----------



## martint235 (29 Jul 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> make it 6.40 and you have a deal......



Reckon you can get to F&Bs in 10 mins??? I've done the pub at Green St Green to the DT in 15 before but never in the other direction....

Oh go on then, but then again if I say 6.30 you'll turn up at 6.40 anyway


----------



## Mista Preston (29 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Reckon you can get to F&Bs in 10 mins??? I've done the pub at Green St Green to the DT in 15 before but never in the other direction....
> 
> Oh go on then, but then again if I say 6.30 you'll turn up at 6.40 anyway



thats the plan


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jul 2010)

Anyone else coming along, who hasn't said what they'd like for lunch, please do so, so I can phone the pub tomorrow.

Ta.


----------



## iLB (29 Jul 2010)

is there a list of who is coming? i'm still umming and ahhing at this point....


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2010)

Ian
Big M
Clive
Dave
Adam of course

Poss. me - I'm pretty busy though and might take a train if I finish all I have to do...or I might hit London / Windsor - or Harefield - I dunno yet  Could even rest in the sun! 
User10571? Pippa?

et apres ca je ne sais pas.


----------



## iLB (29 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> et je ne sais rien.



ftfy


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2010)

Johnny Redfight is coming along too


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2010)

iLB said:


> ftfy



ta


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

And I need a volunteer to cycle back with..... would hate to have to cycle back on my own 

I mean only just done my first 100 miler, still new to this, might not make it, I could be gone for some time........


----------



## DaveP (30 Jul 2010)

Just had a look at the planned engineering works on Southeastern for Sunday, and it looks like that the only route Affected is the London Victoria route via Maidstone. Busses are in service between Maidstone and Ashford. 

Dave P


----------



## mistral (30 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I think that counts for most of the climbing on the route!
> 
> For the lunch stop at the Star Inn, St Mary in the Marsh, they've asked for an indication of what food people will want. Although they do a full roast menu, there's also bar snacks, baguettes, chilli, vegetarian lasagne, cream cheese & broccoli bake and other stuff. The full menu is shown here - let the pages scroll over to view the roast menu and bar menu, and let me know in the next couple of days what you're likely to want.



I'm in

I'll take a Chedder Ploughmans too + Chips


----------



## iLB (30 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> ta



[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6EaoPMANQM[/media]


----------



## gbs (30 Jul 2010)

I will not darken yr day on Sunday. My son has just returned from 4 months in the Far East so the weekend is bonding time. Enjoy!


----------



## DaveP (31 Jul 2010)

Anybody exchanging phone numbers?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2010)

DaveP said:


> Anybody exchanging phone numbers?



Nah - I think I'll keep my own thanks Dave! 

Just got in from work and booked a StP HS1 Anytime return, so there is a real and current danger that I might be there!

09:40 is probably the latest to get to Ashford for the start. If I wake up in decent time I may ride it, which was my original intention but...

Dave / topcat - what train 4 u? NB there is a café downstairs from the departure runway...the flocking crowds will be a trial, I know. 

Obliged ot go out now for dinner and then fettle bikes. Weather forecast anyone? Humility index?


----------



## DaveP (31 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Nah - I think I'll keep my own thanks Dave!
> 
> Just got in from work and booked a StP HS1 Anytime return, so there is a real and current danger that I might be there!
> 
> ...



. Wont be getting a train as I live outside New Romney so biking it to Ashford, so is the aim still for a 10:30 a.m. start from Ashford Station as per Adam's post?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2010)

yes




DaveP said:


> . Wont be getting a train as I live outside New Romney so biking it to Ashford, s*o is the aim still for a 10:30 a.m. start from Ashford Station as per Adam's post*?


----------



## DaveP (31 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> yes



Brill, thanks.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2010)

I'll be on the 09.40 from St Pancras. Weather-wise, there might be a few drops of rain first thing, then sunshine with some clouds.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll be on the *09.40 from St Pancras*. Weather-wise, there might be a few drops of rain first thing, then sunshine with some clouds.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.



Thanks Adam - gives me a benchmark. just got back from doing all my duties...hopefully I will awake tomorrow...the alarm is set, but I am in WWF mode with the noise


----------



## topcat1 (31 Jul 2010)

I'll be on the 9.40 as well


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Aug 2010)

Morning......


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2010)

Morning Mr P, you're up early. See you at 6.30


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Morning Mr P, you're up early. See you at 6.30


still fighting the urge to go back to bed


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> still fighting the urge to go back to bed




This from the 'wee lad' who nailed his first 100 miler today. Well done Clive - now you can go back to bed!

A gentle pootle in Kent was exactly that - thanks Adam.


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Aug 2010)

Aperitif said:


> This from the 'wee lad' who nailed his first 100 miler today. Well done Clive - now you can go back to bed!
> 
> A gentle pootle in Kent was exactly that - thanks Adam.



Cheers Martin.

I am home and washed. 115 miles for me today. When we reached Ashford my legs were burning and I nearly bailed out. Glad I didnt.

Great ride Adam I really enjoyed that. Good to meet some more peeps as well as the regulars.


----------



## topcat1 (1 Aug 2010)

Yes welldone Adam, a very nice relaxed ride today and we had ice cream  

Clive got his first 100 miles today but he didn't half moan all day about his saddle.

We went on the Hi speed train today, very nice highly recommended.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Aug 2010)

I think I'll have to stop raving about the HS1 - it's getting too popular! 

Thanks everyone for coming along.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2010)

+ what all the others above have said. A very nice days cycling with good company, good food, good beer and an ice cream thrown in. I can forgive Clive for throwing a cup of tea over my bike as he had just completed his maiden century at last. Well done Clive. 









Myself , Clive and Martin Cycled down from Bromley to meet Adam and crew who had got the train down (pah!). Google Earth image of todays route to Ashford and the loop.








User10571 decided to leave his Van Nick at home and bring his posh bike instead.






A couple of new faces joined the throng today, Lukesdad and DaveP. Great to meet you guys. A very nice turnout today.
Myself, Martin235, Mista Preston, Aperiteef, Topcat1, Flying Dodo, Lukesdad, Redflightuk, DaveP, Mistral, User10571 & Pippa.


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2010)

That was a _really_ good ride.
Thanks Adam, and all the others who made the ride what it was.


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2010)

Cheers Adam, good ride.

Well done Clive, first ton!!  and cheers for adding to my charity fund.

I made it home at 7.40. Can't remember exactly what time I left Ashford but think it was about 4.30 so 3 hours 10 mins for bang on 50 miles near enough plus I got lost in Maidstone (poxy town, signpost your main roads better!!!) and then I had a diversion in Sidcup. Still 163.5 miles for the day. The A20 isn't too bad by the way, everyone gave me loads of room. Only started getting the nutters after Swanley....

Now a few beers and Sherlock


----------



## topcat1 (1 Aug 2010)

We got the HS1 train down



this isn't just any train, it's an Olympic gold medal train.

We then had lunch with Stirling Moss





then it was a quick tour of towers and lighthouses









then it was a pootle back to Ashford



great stuff.

http://yfrog.com/msadamsashfordride006ejx

http://img820.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=adamsashfordride006e.jpg

ps Well done big Martin for riding down and riding back and raising funds for his charity


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the invite guys,nice to meet you all, will come down again when I get the chance. Sorry I had to push off early ,but duty called....Hope you all enjoyed your lunch and the rest of the ride.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2010)

Ah Kent!
My sister's first husband came from Chatham and I was initiated into the love of Kent Cricket Club as a whippersnapper. Of course, everyone knew Colin Cowdrey, Derek Underwood and Alan Knott - who could forget Deadly Derek rolling over the Aussies at The Oval in 1968 (Don't answer that - you lot couldn't even remember!).
Asif Iqbal, Chris 'the Rock' Tavare, Alan Ealham - Kent were a pretty good side by the 70s and people were keen to play cricket, lovely cricket - no huddling around PCs, games machines or pawing through clothes on a Sunday...we were out there doing it!





I like the guard's stamp so much, I'm copying topcat Dave's shot! 

Anyway, we paid homage to the HS1 (a bit crowded with eight bikes in Coach One) an Aussie touring couple, another couple going to Calais - thence Bordeaux, and us. Men of Kent for the day. Our reservation cards said: Flying Dodo, redflightuk, topcat1 and Aperitif - ordinary men on special business.
Arriving at the International of Ashford, we met DaveP (local knowledge man) and Lukesdad/Mark, along with Pippa, User10571, Mistral/Mick, and the Sarf London Massive who had started early and cycled. Clive was looking like Wee Willie Winkie in lycra by now - early mornings and Clive are love hate affairs methinks.




Ashford International welcomes you. Dellzeqqian Delights abound! 

True to Adam's word - it was a gentle ride. The skies were big and changeable. Local Dave said that the grey stuff might move around a bit but it was tied by rope not too far away. During the day we kept seeing blue and billowy followed by moody - adding to the overall feel of the ride. I loved it because of the desolation, the holidaymaking and the immense use of concrete. Whether passing through by train to Ashford, viewing the sea wall at Dymchurch, or spotting the outward vastness of Dungeness. I love all that stuff. Warm and breezy throughout, but not a day where we were going to be toasted, and still no hills. ('Come on Adam - what's going on - this is very unlike you...').
The Kentish fanbase were expecting our mate Stu to make an appearance but alas - he was elsewhere!




In fact, it was another weekend of headbanging for our mate Stu as he was bopping to Rammstein on Saturday night and Iron Maiden on Sunday. (Info supplied by our local agent, redflight, who is a bit of a dark horse himself - unlike his horse 'Red' who looks a bit chestnutty in colour...)
In summary, CycleChat rides are full of kids who never grow up - lovely!

Lunch without changing gear, a gentleman publican, and only the tiniest tinge of Royston Vasey - it felt like Christmas actually, with a crooner broadcasting from the loudspeakers in the bar. Not sure what was being sung but it sounded appropriately like 'I'm Dreaming of a White Cliff Mass...' - maybe it was a local radio station?




Local art was for sale in the pub.





Greatstone-on-Sea - a mix of kempt and unkempt greeted us



A short stay, anyone?

and User10571 explained about the concrete 'sound mirrors' located just back from the seafront, to capture the sound of approaching aircraft etc...we didn't see them but I would like to sometime. As usual, I know nothing about the country I have lived in for 'long enough'. DaveP also pointed out the place that was the fuel pumping point for the Pipe Line Under The Ocean - 'PLUTO' - that was to support the Allied troop invasion after D Day. Check this - it's amazing what we, as people get up to.

Dungeness is cool. I like it, and the mix of barren, decay and trendy amused me - all at a continued gentle pace. Ice creams were eaten and tourists and trippers shouted from the top of the lighthouse and dogs tested each other out , playing tag on the shingle.




Derek Jarman's bungalow - famous in history for its 'nuclear' garden... 



Full of texture and interest - a garden of England in the garden of England.

Returning to Ashford, Adam spotted a big white building on a hill which he is now researching to report back what it is! And we saw a 'monolith' in the distance, which on arriving, was found to be made out of lots of little squares of stone in favour of a local baronet who was a helpful sort and it was called something which I have forgotten...umm. Cosway Monument.

And home we went.




Clive, with his fully licenced minder, Big Martin, Clive giggling uncontrollably after finding out his mileometer has more than two digits!
Clive got his ton, Big Martin did the return and achieved his sponsorship goal, and today is another day! Thanks for your company all - it was a welcome change to get home in 'daylight', 'fresh' having cycled, although I did get a spear like piece of steel through my rear tyre on the way up a hill in Hampstead - I seem to get one a week these days, what have I done wrong to deserve this? (Don't answer that either! )


----------



## DaveP (2 Aug 2010)

Second that, well done Adam, well planned nice ride, Well done also to Clive  .

So enjoyed the ride with a nice bunch of peeps!

Now to get back to the high tech sofa and 3D telly down my local!!

Well done Martin as well, hats off to you fella


----------



## mistral (2 Aug 2010)

Adam

Thanks for sorting another memorable days riding.

Good to see everyone and meet some new faces.

Another endorsement for the HS1, a very civilised and speedy way to travel. And despite the warnings of the station master at Ashford, we were all accommodated without fuss and welcomed by the very pleasant guard.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2010)

As another indicator of 'HIGH SPEED 1', Dave kindly bought me a coffee from the platform kiosk at Ashford. It was still eminently drinkable as the St Pancras destination swallowed the train...

(Best stop mentioning this train now - Adam will get the hump if more than ten people are aboard!)


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2010)

All this talk of trains, thought this was a cycling forum? Oh yeah I remember, some lazy gits got the train back


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2010)

The iron horse and carbon donkey are perfect bedfellows Martin! I look forward to your inaugural train trip!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2010)

And here's what I was talking about to Adam and Mick, possibly others, when we wended our merry way yesterday...

27,000kms so far...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2010)

And finally.
Everyone knows about User10571's mention of sound mirrors? No - well check Andrew Grantham's site out for some more amazing concrete technology!





And a bit more featuring sound mirrors, courtesy of Prodigy.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3EIogaEwxY[/media]


And, on '28 days later' is a fab photographic display of the 'mirrors' - kindly flagged up by User10571.


----------

